# Homemade knife



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

This is my first homemeade knife. The handle is a base of a thick mule deer shed antler. The blade is cut and ground from a radial saw blade, so its tip is tungsten carbide  I just JB welded (epoxied) the two sides of the handle onto the blade, but it seems pretty sturdy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. I like it. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty cool. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a pretty good looking shank.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> radial saw blade


 :lol: Good think'in man!

Nice work.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Let us know how she guts..

:O||:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

This is about 2/3 of the way between the 6th and 7th damnedest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words ya'll.


----------



## Nathanwild (Sep 30, 2012)

it looks great. I would recommend getting some brass rods and drilling a couple holes through the antler and metal and gluing them in. I like the look and it adds some strength.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

